# New from Indiana



## huntnprayn (Jul 29, 2008)

A few guys from one of the forums that I visit talk about this site once in a while so I decided to check it out.

My name is Eric, and I hail from Plymouth, IN. I used to run an archery shop here in Plymouth, but have been away from doing the shop thing for awhile. I still rmember how to do it though.

I shoot a DTX and a Conquest Pro, but am not stuck on one company.

I hope to learn what I can, and will help if I can.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome! Nice to see another Hoosier!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on in the water's fine! 
Lots of interesting folks on here and something for every taste be it hunting, 3D, of just blowing off steam.
Bring a thick hide and a sense of humor cause sometimes it can get very interesting.
Ain't Scott Skiles from up your way?
You've had some good bball teams come out of Plymouth as I recall.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

_:cocktail:WELCOME TO ARCHERYTALK_


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

:welcome: hoosier shooter. Only a week and a couple days until the R-100 in your state. A group of us will be there all weekend.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Eric. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome to AT from another hoosier:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnprayn (Jul 29, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Come on in the water's fine!
> Lots of interesting folks on here and something for every taste be it hunting, 3D, of just blowing off steam.
> Bring a thick hide and a sense of humor cause sometimes it can get very interesting.
> Ain't Scott Skiles from up your way?
> You've had some good bball teams come out of Plymouth as I recall.


Yeah he is. I used to play pick up games with him when he was as MI State during the summers when I was in 7-10 grade.


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT from another fella Hoosier!


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to at fellow hoosier.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

